
Trump is desperate to punish Big Tech but has no good way to do it - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1679542
======
samizdis
This, from the Ars comment thread:

" ... xkcd:1357 applies, thankfully."

[https://xkcd.com/1357/](https://xkcd.com/1357/)

~~~
harimau777
That comic always rubbed me the wrong way. I think that there's two big
things:

1\. Regardless of whether the First Amendment legally compels it, I don't
think that a healthy democracy can exist in a society that doesn't have
tolerance for unpopular speech.

2\. I disagree that citing free speech means that you are saying that "the
most compelling thing you can say for your position is that it isn't literally
illegal to express". What if you applied that same logic to other rights? For
example, is Black Lives Matter saying that "the most you can say about black
people is that they shouldn't be killed"? That would be ridiculous.

Basically, I think the comic misses the point: the First Amendment establishes
the absolute minimum amount of tolerance for a society to not be
authoritarian. It doesn't on it's own define the full extent of what
constitutes the right to free speech in a healthy democracy.

~~~
brnt
Why is it repeated that Twitter is somehow a public space? It's a commercial
platform. Post on your own blog if you want more freedom (to spout hate).

~~~
jjcon
>Post on your own blog

Hosted by blogger/google? Hosted by Wordpress? On your own website with a
domain purchased from name cheap with a MasterCard?

It’s impossible to interact in public spaces without also touching private
entities. That doesn’t mean that we should just let corporations determine
what ‘right speech’ is.

~~~
brnt
A purchased domain with a purchased server counts here as private property.
Self host if you must.

We should definitely allow property owners accept or refuse certain behaviors
on their premises. If you step onto my lawn and spout similar nonsense, I'll
kick you out all the same. Stand on your own soil if you insist on shouting
low quality and ill informed troll comments.

